# 3 days of digging



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

some of the bottles we found


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

we didnt find alot but here's some more bottles


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

this was a very pretty vase but its missing the base


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

a very pretty soap dish but this one has flowers on it


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

nice aqua blue ATLAS 
 E-Z    SEAL


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

THIS IS OUR FIRST 1/4 PINT MILK BOLLTE


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

MILK GLASS
 COLGATE'S MIRAGE CREAM
 NEW YORK       
 U.S.A.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

the other side of the colgate's jar


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

aqua blue 
 BALL IMPROVED
 this ball as a 3rd loop and a dropped A


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

clear master ink ?


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

tall clear bottle


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

EASTERN ESTATE 
 TEA CO.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

UNION BOTTLING CO.
 WATERTOWN , NY


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

OUR FIRST TALL AMBER FLASK


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

AMBER CASE GIN ?


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

DR. BAXTER'S
 MANDRAKE BITTERS
 LORD BRO'S 
 PROPRIETORS
 BURLINGTON , VT


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 16, 2007)

ANOTHER VIEW OF THE DR. BAXTER'S


----------



## capsoda (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice finds guys, as usual. Love the amber flask and the Baxters.


----------



## downeastdigger (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice digging guys!   That flask is showing some age for sure 1880 or so, alot older than the other bottles.  You never know what you'll find.  By the way, I must say you have the nicest fingernails of any bottle digger I've ever seen!  Most are old grubby and filthy !  good luck!


----------



## psgen (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice digs......From what I can tell from your photos the Fruit Jars are RB# 109 (Atlas) & RB# 218-5 (Ball).....Please correct me if I'm wrong, as you didn't show the base. I'm working on my identifying skills [8|]....... Happy digging


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks for all the reply's. we're learning that all villages and towns that have a water sorce do have dumps along them. its just a question of finding them.


----------

